# [Kubuntu] Nachträgliche Änderungen an der Partitionierung



## Thomas D (4. März 2008)

Hallo!

Ich steige gerade von Windows auf Kubuntu um (bin daher Linux-Newbie) und habe bei der Installation meine Daten auf /Home auslagern wollen. Wie ihr schon seht, habe ich den ersten Buchstaben fälschlicherweise groß geschrieben, weshalb nun meine Daten in /*h*ome auf der Betriebssystempartition gespeichert werden.

Wie kann ich dies wieder nachträglich ändern, dass /home auf einer eigenen Partition (der /Home-Partition) gespeichert wird?

MfG, Thomas D.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (5. März 2008)

Erstmal: Melde Dich dazu am besten als root an, und nutze nicht su oder sudo um root zu werden, somit umgehst Du dass im home-Verzeichnis des Users, welches Du verschieben musst, nichts offen ist.

Schiebe entsprechend alle Unterverzeichnisse von /home nach /Home.
Anschliessend unmountest Du /Home und editierst anschliessend /etc/fstab.
Dort aenderst Du den Eintrag fuer die Partition von /Home nach /home und mountest dies.

Check dann noch fix ob die Rechte der verschobenen Verzeichnisse weiterhin stimmen, Probleme sollte es da aber nicht geben.

Edit: Das anschliessend leere und nicht genutzte Verzeichnis /Home kannst Du dann natuerlich loeschen.


----------

